# Error Message 57.40 on HP Printer



## Dee-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

The HP printer has an error message 57.40 which HP support page says is the horizontal fan. I cannot find out where this fan is. Can it be adjusted or will I have to replace it? The warranty has expired so I will have to do the work myself. Any ideas?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if your printer is an older one, it could also mean bad main motor. 

You can go back to hp service page and see if they have a technical manual for your specific printer.

That is the best we can do for you without knowing exactly what printer you have.


----------

